
Google's One-Time 'Chief Technology Advocate' on Making Facebook Likable - ilkan
https://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2018/04/googles-one-time-chief-technology-advocate-on-making-facebook-likable/557378/?single_page=true
======
ilkan
AKA the difference between Google and Facebook disclosure of private
information (none vs a lot).

